# 10V more or less finished



## mwilkes (Jan 2, 2013)

Just needs a wooden base, and a bit of tidying up. 

Happy New Year, good people.


----------



## bronson (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice work. Looks great.


----------



## steamin (Jan 2, 2013)

Great looking little engine ! Awesome job !!
Larry


----------



## KenErickson (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice!  I like the color choice also.


----------



## lensman57 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi mwilkes,

It looks beautiful, well done. I was thinking of doing a 10 V as my first engine from casting to run on real steam until I found out the prices that are being asked for boilers. I am quite envious now.

Regards,

A.G


----------



## thayer (Jan 2, 2013)

A.G.,

Another option is to build your own boiler. I've not done it myself, but there are a lot of resources out there from the live steam railroad community and it doesn't look that bad. Certainly no worse than milling an engine for it.

Thayer


----------



## mwilkes (Jan 3, 2013)

Thx for the likes.

@lensman - I can't afford a boiler either - or, to be more precise, I'd rather spend the money on another set of castings. The pleasure, for me, is in the making, not the running, of these engines. An air compressor does the job (although it doesn't smell as nice - the mixture of oil and steam is hard to beat).


----------



## gus (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi mwilkes,

Did you also DIY the all Hex Nuts?   Engine looks great. You have raised the bar higher for us.


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow! What a marvellous engine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mwilkes (Jan 3, 2013)

@Gus - no i didn't - Life is very short and precious! 

Making me feel guilty now...perhaps I should....


----------



## lensman57 (Jan 7, 2013)

mwilkes said:


> Thx for the likes.
> 
> @lensman - I can't afford a boiler either - or, to be more precise, I'd rather spend the money on another set of castings. The pleasure, for me, is in the making, not the running, of these engines. An air compressor does the job (although it doesn't smell as nice - the mixture of oil and steam is hard to beat).



Hi,

Have you got a build log for the engine? 


Regards,

A.G


----------



## mwilkes (Jan 8, 2013)

@Lensman - I didn't take very many photos, and I regret it now. I built it in a sort of intense rush, grabbing time in the evenings whenever I could. I did a blog with what photos I had, and you're welcome to have a look here: 

http://markwilkes.blogspot.ie/2013/01/stuart-10v-steam-engine.html


----------



## lensman57 (Jan 8, 2013)

Many thanks Mark,

Great build. 

Regards,

A.R


----------



## gus (Jan 8, 2013)

Will add "10V" on my want to build list.


----------



## idahoan (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi mwilkes,

Beautiful job on your engine; and nice detail.

Thanks for sharing.
Dave


----------



## gus (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi mwilkes,

Went into your blog. Very educational.Will KIV for future 10V build. You have solved some of the machining problems I foreseen.And these problems made me procrastinate more. Been eyeing Stuart V series for some years.Due to lack of experience and tooling,I backed away.Currently into building an aresenal of tools.Also need a face plate to hold difficult job pieces.
Your blog post has removed the fear of the unknown.Thanks Guru Wilkes.


----------



## Maxine (Jan 10, 2013)

That is a work of art!  Very nicely done.


----------

